# M&P SFIC LCP and OTHERS DONT LAST!



## SoaperGirl (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently started using SFIC LCP base, hoping that this would last longer than the WSP bases i began using. But it seems they melt away quite quickly. 1/2 bar gone within 1-2 showers, they melt to a sliver within 4 showers....... i tried adding 1tbs stearic acid pp, but seems not to help. I have tried cocoa butter in same amounts which seems to help for hand washing, but once in the shower 1/2 bar gone right away. I have ordered extra hard milled base from Wisteria hoping that goes better. Anyone have any suggestions? I add just FO at 2 tsp pp, & vanilla stabilizer if called for. i would like my soaps to last about 2 weeks. Its not that the bar sits in water either, they melt while using & dry in between use. Waiting for beeswax order to come. hoping that does the trick too..  Help!!!! :cry:


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd be really cautious adding beeswax to M&P....but I might suggest that you let M&P cure for a bit as well...I think it hardens a bit if you let it sit a couple weeks.

Hope this helps


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 3, 2011)

Beeswax won't work. It will give you less lather. Is it humid where you live?


----------



## JrVTG (Mar 4, 2011)

I use the hard as milled soap base from Wisteria lane and I've had good results from it thusfar.  I do cut mine a little bit with another base, though, just to ease the cost per bar.

My formula looks like this:
3.5 ounces of Extra Hard (Hard as Milled) Base
1 ounce Detergent Free Base from WSP (I had a lot leftover, and it goes well)
1/2 tsp Fragrance Oil of your choice
.25 tsp Kaolin Clay (Or Bentonite clay if for face soap as I have oily skin)

This works really well for me.  My bars are a lot harder than they used to be, and seem to last longer for myself.  The reason I cut mine with other bases, beyond making the extra hard base last longer, is for ease when cutting.

The Hard as Milled base tends to crumble, as hard as it is.  So if you plan on cutting it into different sizes/slices, etc... you'll want to add a bit of another base into it to soften it for cutting.  If you put it into a single bar mold you don't have to cut it.

I hope this helps you!  And sorry for my one bar recipe. I just hate making more than one when I don't need another.  lol


----------



## SoaperGirl (Mar 4, 2011)

No, it's not humid here at all. I have let a couple batches of my soap sit for 2 weeks air drying, they are rock hard to the touch and when you bang them together they sound like rocks. But when using they still melt away. The more i read it sounds that the LCP base is only for look and feel of CP and not longevity.  I will take your advice on mixing with the Wisteria hard milled once they arrive. Yes i heard beeswax may kill the suds, and will use caution, just trying anything at this point. I just cant see selling soaps that disappear so quickly.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Mar 4, 2011)

That's pretty the nature of the beast with M&P IMO. And if you use a really cheap base it's gone faster!


----------

